# school phobia



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi I'm 16 and have been diegnosed with IBS for a week now. This year my plan had been to have better attendance but it's way worse. I missed all of November and December because of pain and nerves. My new doctor (the one that diegnosed me) says that with IBS you should try to eliminate stressful things from your life. She said that with the degree of stress I get from school that I should be tought at home. When this happend I felt great relief. My parents are debating because they think that since I'm antisocial that I should be in school. I feel that the stress I get from school is making me have awful pain and am in fear of going to the hospital again. since I heard the news I have been in to much pain to even go to a cople of classes. I think that being tought at my home would be good for me because I will go out more. Being without friend contact or outside contact would drive me mad. Yes I don't like crowds but I do like people and company. I know that I would spend more time doing things with my friends and doing out of the house activities if I was alone at home all day. My parents can't understand my fear of school because I don't dislike the school or have enemies and I can't really give an exact reason either. I want to learn and go to college but can't bear the idea of going to school the rest of this year. My hope and my doctors hope is that when my nerves are under controll my pain will lower and I can go back to a more normal education. Does anyone have any thoughts on anything I've mentioned? Advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome minkylady


----------



## 19323 (Apr 24, 2006)

hey i have the exact same problem that you have... i also am afraid to go to school because of my ibs problem... "i havent been diagnosed by a doctor that i have it because i now go to a homeopathic doctor but im positive that thats what i have" my parents think that i am faking it to get out of going to school but like you said it isnt school that is the reason why i dont go... its my stomache... my mom has literally gone mad about it and everytime i complain about an ache its like YOUR GOING TO SCHOOL MONDAY!!! i wish that i could get homeschooled im not even planing on going to college anyways... well write back if you can and goodluck with everything


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIhttp://www.aboutkidsgi.org/questionsandanswers.html


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I stopped going to school in grade 10. My IBS-D was so bad i couldn't go because i was so sick. I started doing cyber school(school over the internet) and really liked it. Check to see if there is one in your area asit would be a good alternative to having to go to a school. Right now i'm taking correspondance, which is basically homeschool where you fill out booklets and mail them in. This is also a good choice but its a bit harder then when i attended cyber school, because you dont' have as much contact and help from teachers.I understand your parents concerns about you becoming a hermit if you dont' attend school. So maybe make an effort to join a club or activity so you still leave the house and make friends.But i think homeschooling is a good option if school is making you stress and making your ibs worse. MAybe once yo uget it under control you can go back.


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey thanks for the comments. I had a meeting on the first and then another on the third with my school. I am now going for half days in a building across the street for kids with special needs. It's a small group and I can work by myself but get help when needed. This is my plan for the rest of the year.


----------



## JaneLLe8818 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey=]I know exxactly how you feel..Its just horrible being in school when you don't feel well like that. Never knowing when you're going to get sick or what not.. I was on home instruction for a while.. and recently just started going back to school on a half day schedule.. I'm sorry your parents don't understand. I hope everything works out for you


----------



## 23285 (Aug 4, 2006)

ive had ibs for lyk a year nd ive been of skool for most of tht and ive totaly messed up my education nd my social lyf i hardly ever go out im scared to go to skool incase my stomach gets sore or i need to run to the toilet quickly it all started in skool when a teacher wouldnt let me out of class to the toilet nd i had an axident so i dont go to classes any more i got to learning suport nd go half days i used to b in credit classes nd my family dont understand if ya wanna chat i have msn add me if ya want lewisje###hotmail.co.uk i h8 ibs


----------



## 21794 (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, it seems like i can relate to all of you. I barely starting having stomache problems in the beginning of 8th grade. At first it was just because I had a lot of beans one day, but i knew my stomache would get over the gas. Well, my stomache seemed fine, but i kept worrying about if i would have gas again and i would get nervous, so that is what made me get more stomache problems. At first my parents didn't belive me and they just said i was thinking about it too much. It's the same thing. I enjoy school and love being around people (well i did b4 i got the pains), but i worry about my stomache so much that i don't even want to go to school anymore. In 1 week i start high school and I'm trying to not worry about my stomache and i'm believing in god that he will control my obsessive thoughts of gas. i just want to let u know u r not alone.


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

I feel for all of you, believe me. I got ibs-d in the middle of my freshman year of high school, and it totally screwed me up. I almost got heldback because i missed so much school. But i had/have the same fear about beingin class and being "stuck" when you really need to run to the bathroom. I'm a senior now, and have had alot of trial and error with dealing with pretty bad ibs-d in school, and here's how i cope:-basically worst case scenario for me was to have an accident. well, imnot gonna lie, i did..and more than once. And it sucked.the first time,i was walking outside to wait for the bus when i got the urge, and just didn't make it inside fast enough. It throwsyou for a loop whenit happens, because its sucha humiliating thing in general. But its all a part of you anyways, so i try to make an effort to not be as afraid of myself. but i learned the first time, that should this happen again,i ought to be prepared.so i madethis little "kit"which has an extra pair of underwear, some baby wipes, and a pad( i know. it sounds wierd, but it occured to me that it can be an extra security blanket for you when you know you're not feeling so well, because it can potentially save you lots of clean up and another pair of undies...and i'll tell you from experience that it has)but anyway, i wrap them all in a plastic bag(which is very hideable if you're worried that your friends will find it or see whats inside, i also always kind of keep it hidden in my bag b/c i do worry that my friends will start asking questions or make fun of me..and im too old for that)I keep one kit in my bag , and one in my locker(which i also learned to do the hard way, from a time when i didn't make it during class and couldn't get my kit from my bag)but like i said...if thats the worst of it,then i'vebeen through hell and back because i've had it happen enough times where i've got things down to a science and its a non issue really these days.-the other concern about getting out of classto go to the bathroom when a teacher wont let you go was a problem for me initially too. But this is where having a doctor formally diagnose you comes in handy. my absences were becoming a problem, so my mom tried to explain to the nurse that i was having stomach problems that were keeping me out of school. The nurse said"why didn't you tell me that before?"and said that if the doctor fills out some forms formally diagnosing me with ibs, i could be put on the chronic illness list,which would allow me to be absent b/c of an ibs flareup w/o having the day count against my record. It also was helpful since i typically get sick in the morning, that if i was late because i had an attack,they wouldn't count it. and then the nurse made me a bathroom pass, which i could use any time, which took away the teacher being able to tell me i can't go to the bathroom when i needed to(make sure to ask if your nurse wouldn't mind making one for you...if anything, it calms your anxiety just to know the pass is there).(the nurse also emailed my teachers letting them know that they are to let me use the restroom as needed.)-so then it just comes to being aware of how you feel. if you feel sick, weigh the options of what you have to do that day vs. how much you'll miss if you stay home vs. do you think you can make it through the day, now that you dont have to worry as much about getting to the bathroom in school. I'm not gonna lie, its still embarassing, you still get self concious about when you need to go to the bathroom. you still wonder what will happen ifyou cant make it in time. But if you dont, or if it gets wierd, its not the end of the world, b/c by taking steps to secure inyour mind that you're prepared for whatever happens(ie. accidents, feeling sick in class)you'll probably take away some of the anxiety causing the trouble in the first place. Make friends with your teachers, let them know what's going on(you dont even have to go into detail, justsay hey, i've got this stomach issue, im not really feeling so good, i might need to go to the bathroom on short notice later, just to give you a heads up so that i dont waste any time)well,you get the jist of it. --but you know, just listen to what your body's telling you. I know that it stresses me out for some odd reason to go out to places, so,just like wheni get stressed out for school, i make sure that i have a "kit" with me just in case...i also try to self sooth before i jump to conclusions when i feel that first twang of pain. Sometimes it passes, and you really didn't need to go. Being aware of this will save you the embarassment of having to go more than once in a single class..(but be aware,sometimes you do) This first thing i do when i feel pain in my stomach, is ask myself,is it just a cramp or do i need to go to the bathroom? idk, thats just what works for me. And besides the ibs, i've managed to keep up good grades and actively participate in clubs and stuff.I know its tough when you feel like no one believes you, but dont let that be a cause for you to make yourself suffer more. do what you gotta do for you...i know that's easier said than done, but, i personally think it really helps to not let the fear get the best of you. My thing is, yes i have this terribly inhibiting disorder which i deal with face to face everyday,but i'm going to do as much as i can to live my life the way i want to b/c its not going to get the better of me. i'm lucky though cuz my parents in particular are very supportive because they know other people in my family have it and that ibs is a real thing.Try and talk to your parents about how you really feel about the whole thing. They might be more sympathetic if they realize how much you're dealing with.--hope this helps


----------



## 17533 (Jan 8, 2007)

i don't understand how you could miss so much school. i think i have a bad case of ibs but i dont really miss school. i just dealt with it. up until a couple months ago for like 7 years i would wake up with the pain and i felt like not going to school. im a sophomore in high school now but its still messing with me i really hate it. i wish i diddnt have to go to school. some people complain about how its too early and how it's boring but that's nothing compared to what we deal with. anyways good luck.


----------



## 17947 (Feb 3, 2007)

I couldn't go to school very much because of my IBS, and I couldn't really even do it from home, either. It's hard to concentrate on schoolwork when you hurt, and when you have to take painful sh*ts.I've since started a record company, which works great for me. I can stop and lay down when I need to. I can go to the bathroom when I need to. I make the rules. It helps.


----------



## 19988 (Feb 6, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by jump5lover:Wow, it seems like i can relate to all of you. I barely starting having stomache problems in the beginning of 8th grade. At first it was just because I had a lot of beans one day, but i knew my stomache would get over the gas. Well, my stomache seemed fine, but i kept worrying about if i would have gas again and i would get nervous, so that is what made me get more stomache problems. At first my parents didn't belive me and they just said i was thinking about it too much. It's the same thing. I enjoy school and love being around people (well i did b4 i got the pains), but i worry about my stomache so much that i don't even want to go to school anymore. In 1 week i start high school and I'm trying to not worry about my stomache and i'm believing in god that he will control my obsessive thoughts of gas. i just want to let u know u r not alone.


OH.MY.GAH. thats how IBS happened to me!







except it happened in the 7th grade right when i was gunna get my period and i just freaked out and well you know the rest..i got traumatized that it would happen again and now my thoughts are consumed by it. UGH it sucks soo bad, now i have OCD







obsessive compulsive messed up negative thoughts


----------

